# Potential state record blue cat



## Kydan (Jun 15, 2009)

June 11th...Blue catfish caught near downtown Cincinnati, Ohio weighing 96 pounds

What you think about this catch? Looks alright. seems clean with no scars in the pic? 

Still waiting to hear more about it.

http://www.wnewsj.com/main.asp?SectionID=1&SubSectionID=1&ArticleID=177472&TM=63851.83


----------



## computeruser (Jun 15, 2009)

That's one big-ass fish. It must have eaten a lot of cats to get that size.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jun 15, 2009)

I said before I thought this might be the year of the monsters! I think this is just the start of what is to come!


----------



## Kydan (Jun 16, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I said before I thought this might be the year of the monsters! I think this is just the start of what is to come!



You' may be right. I' know one thing, I've fished that area of river many time, and never caught anything like that.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jun 16, 2009)

Iforget exactly when, but it was still cold out, and one of Bowties relatives caught a near world record flathead just screwing around!
These beasts seem to be coming out more and more this year!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jun 16, 2009)

*they get bigger*

The state record here in Tennessee for rod and reel is 124 pound blue cat. A couple friends and myself recently catfished ft loudon res in knox/blount/loudon county and netted several weighed 15-25 lb blues and some flatheads. That same day i caught a 39lb/39.5 inch long blue. It was the largest fish i've ever caught. I almost shat myself when that beast surfaced. Once while vacationing in Vicksburg,Ms, some underwater welders were scared from the depths of the Ms river by a catfish they claimed looked like a volkswagen. One guy said it could easily have eaten them and didn't want to be in the water with a fish that big because they quickly felt like prey!


----------



## Kydan (Jun 24, 2009)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> The state record here in Tennessee for rod and reel is 124 pound blue cat. A couple friends and myself recently catfished ft loudon res in knox/blount/loudon county and netted several weighed 15-25 lb blues and some flatheads. That same day i caught a 39lb/39.5 inch long blue. It was the largest fish i've ever caught. I almost shat myself when that beast surfaced. Once while vacationing in Vicksburg,Ms, some underwater welders were scared from the depths of the Ms river by a catfish they claimed looked like a volkswagen. One guy said it could easily have eaten them and didn't want to be in the water with a fish that big because they quickly felt like prey!



I've read articles years ago, where divers stated they have seen catfish the size of Volkswagens in Cincinnati and Louisville while working on bridges..... But who knows ?


----------

